# wooden shutters



## TOM DAMBROSIO (May 6, 2009)

I have been doing woodworking as a hobby for many years, as I'm getting close to retirement I wood like to put more time into it. I have taken furniture clases. I have set up a very complete wood shop. Anyway my question is how to make a jig for making louvers. Thanks for any help you could give me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Use the SEARCH tool and you will see many listed 
Just use the key word ..shutters

here's just one of many of them 

http://www.routerforums.com/115485-post7.html
=========



TOM DAMBROSIO said:


> I have been doing woodworking as a hobby for many years, as I'm getting close to retirement I wood like to put more time into it. I have taken furniture clases. I have set up a very complete wood shop. Anyway my question is how to make a jig for making louvers. Thanks for any help you could give me.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Tom and welcome to the forum. I am sure all your question, well most of them maybe not the one on the origins of space and such, will be answered. You can look forward to the best information and make some of the best friends you can find on line.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello Tom, welcome to the router forum


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Tom.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Louvered shutters*

Hi Tom,

If you watch this video, you may get some ideas from Norm.

The louvre jig is about 5-8 mins into the video

New Yankee Workshop - Jigs(Vid - 视频 - 在线观看 - 六间房视频 6.cn

this is to make fixed louvered doors/shutters

James


----------

